# Riding after surgery



## magbiehillstables (14 January 2018)

Hi

I had a keyhole surgery to remove an ovarian cyst 5 days ago and wondered if anyone has had the same op and if so how long was it until you could ride/compete?

I ride as part of my job.


----------



## Mule (15 January 2018)

I haven't had the type of surgery you asked about but I have had surgery under general anaesthesia and found that I was ok to ride once I was no longer in pain. (a couple of days after surgery)

 I was due to compete at a 1 day event the following week but the doctor advised against it. I did compete 2 weeks after the operation. (a lumpectomy).

 The important thing is not to do anything that would risk tearing your stitches for a couple of weeks after surgery. Yardwork and being around horses on the ground are much riskier than riding in this respect.

Up until the competition I just did dressage rather than risk a fall jumping. 

If I was in a position where riding was my livelihood I could have got on with riding sooner but not pushing wheelbarrows and mucking out.

I don't know how helpful this is as my surgery was different than yours.


----------



## Nudibranch (15 January 2018)

I had a laparoscopy a few years ago but to be honest I wasn't fit for anything much for about 3 weeks. I'd give it 7 days if you feel fine;  that's what my OH told me before the op and he's an obs/gynae surgeon so fairly well placed to advise!


----------



## Seville (15 January 2018)

Go with what your surgeon says. Do everything they advise, and don't do what they say NOT to do. If your livelihood depends on your riding, you have to heal properly otherwise you risk being off even longer.


----------



## oldie48 (15 January 2018)

Seville said:



			Go with what your surgeon says. Do everything they advise, and don't do what they say NOT to do. If your livelihood depends on your riding, you have to heal properly otherwise you risk being off even longer.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree with this, some people seem to think it's heroic to ignore their surgeon's advice and get back to riding when they should be allowing their body to heal. It's not, it's stupid, your surgeon knows how much internal healing needs to take place but you are lucky having it done by keyhole surgery as it's much less invasive done this way. I had massive dermoid cysts removed some years ago and I was told to be very careful for 6 weeks and I was (but I was also 16 weeks pregnant when they did the op) Good luck I hope all heals well.


----------



## magbiehillstables (15 January 2018)

Thankyou very much everyone. The Surgeon hasn&#8217;t given much advice re exercise. I had just told him I needed to be back on a horse in two weeks as have lessons booked in.


----------



## scats (15 January 2018)

I had bladder surgery last June and was back in the saddle hacking the next day.  I was absolutely fine, but it probably wasn't recommended!

I'm sure you will feel ok to get back on board within two weeks, but listen to your body.  Good luck x


----------



## shirl62 (15 January 2018)

Just remember you have to heal on the inside too which usually takes longer than the skin on the outside.


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2018)

Seville said:



			Go with what your surgeon says. Do everything they advise, and don't do what they say NOT to do. If your livelihood depends on your riding, you have to heal properly otherwise you risk being off even longer.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with this is that in order to avoid being sued if something goes wrong, the surgeon is likely to give you the advice that would give to the absolute worst case, not a fit rider. 

I'd ride when you feel OK to.


----------



## Tiddlypom (16 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			The problem with this is that in order to avoid being sued if something goes wrong, the surgeon is likely to give you the advice that would give to the absolute worst case, not a fit rider.
		
Click to expand...

That's rather unfair. My brother (general/ vascular surgeon)  gets very fed up with patients who ignore his post operative advice, do too much too soon, and then get rushed back in to hospital. It's often trickier to sort out the mess second time round than it was to do the original op.


----------



## Seville (16 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			The problem with this is that in order to avoid being sued if something goes wrong, the surgeon is likely to give you the advice that would give to the absolute worst case, not a fit rider. 

I'd ride when you feel OK to.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a rather irresponsible post. How long have you held your medical/ law degree?


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			That's rather unfair. My brother (general/ vascular surgeon)  gets very fed up with patients who ignore his post operative advice, do too much too soon, and then get rushed back in to hospital. It's often trickier to sort out the mess second time round than it was to do the original op.
		
Click to expand...

Well there are plenty of stupid people around.  I don't think it's unfair to say that doctors err on the side of caution, they'd be absolute fools not to in this litigious age.


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2018)

Seville said:



			I think that's a rather irresponsible post. How long have you held your medical/ law degree?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I guess it was really. I meant in the context of a removal of a relatively small cyst (because it was done by laparoscopy)  and the OP already having told her doctor she was going to ride in two weeks, that she is already five days recovered and just beginning to think about when she might ride, that in that situation, I would ride when I felt good enough. But I'm only an idiot stranger on the internet, and what's more I warn people in my signature to take no notice of me without checking first, so there little harm done, I think?


----------



## Seville (16 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			Yes, I guess it was really. I meant in the context of a removal of a relatively small cyst (because it was done by laparoscopy)  and the OP already having told her doctor she was going to ride in two weeks, that she is already five days recovered and just beginning to think about when she might ride, that in that situation, I would ride when I felt good enough. But I'm only an idiot stranger on the internet, and what's more I warn people in my signature to take no notice of me without checking first, so there little harm done, I think?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, your right. No problem. I had major surgery a few years back and was told by my ( at the time) rather forceful trainer that I ought to be riding in 6 weeks...she rea!ly pushed it....the surgeon who operated said three months or I risked serious damage. He won...
Her influence almost cost me. We parted company. I think your post caught me off guard hence my somewhat terse response!


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2018)

Seville said:



			Yeah, your right. No problem. I had major surgery a few years back and was told by my ( at the time) rather forceful trainer that I ought to be riding in 6 weeks...she rea!ly pushed it....the surgeon who operated said three months or I risked serious damage. He won...
Her influence almost cost me. We parted company. I think your post caught me off guard hence my somewhat terse response!
		
Click to expand...

Wow, what an idiot trainer!   Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Seville (16 January 2018)

ycbm said:



			Wow, what an idiot trainer!   Thanks for explaining.
		
Click to expand...

hehehe we live and learn! I have a super trainer now. The one in question has a reputation.
And I love your photo on your avatar.


----------



## ycbm (16 January 2018)

Seville said:



			And I love your photo on your avatar.
		
Click to expand...

My 'horse of a lifetime', from the days when I had some guts!  A metre high is a big fence for me these days.


----------



## magbiehillstables (17 January 2018)

Thinking it might be a little longer than two weeks as as I was feeling ok decided to give it a little test walking up and down flights of stairs. Pretty, bloody sore today!


----------



## Seville (18 January 2018)

You kind of answered your own question, really. Internal bruising takes time to settle down and heal, keyhole or not. As I said earlier, if your job depends on you riding you have to give yourself the time off or you risk doing damage and being out for a lot longer. Its crap weather anyway, better in the warm and dry!!


----------



## Runaground (18 January 2018)

I had exactly the same some years ago and think I was back in action within a week or so as to be honest it had been an emergency rush to hosp' in pain thing and I felt so much better after it was easy getting going again!

Do what your body tells you, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## leggs (18 January 2018)

I had a LLetz done 22nd december for forestage cervical cancer, procedure went terribly wrong as the anasthetic did not work and therefore damaged other tissue as I was screaming and certainly not lying still. They told me to keep calm for 3 weeks, no biking, lifting etc riding they couldn't say (????)  but only now I feel good enought to try this weekend.  If the weather is BS i will postpone another week.


----------



## magbiehillstables (19 January 2018)

leggs said:



			I had a LLetz done 22nd december for forestage cervical cancer, procedure went terribly wrong as the anasthetic did not work and therefore damaged other tissue as I was screaming and certainly not lying still. They told me to keep calm for 3 weeks, no biking, lifting etc riding they couldn't say (????)  but only now I feel good enought to try this weekend.  If the weather is BS i will postpone another week.
		
Click to expand...

OMG you poor thing. That sounds absolutely terrifying. I am glad you are beginning to feel better.

I think I am going to take it slowly as still sore after walking up the stairs and was feeling good before that.


----------

